# Dom's suburban build, posting for a friend.



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

I am posting this build for my friend Dominick(95burban on here) because he uses an ipod to get on layitlow. He has been piecing the system together since last summer and we(him, me, and his brother) have been putting it together for the last few months.

So far the build consists of:
(4) 18" Audioque HDC3 aluminum coils
(2) Audioque 3500D amps strapped at 1ohm each
(4) Runs of 2/0 for power and (4) for ground
(2) XS power 3100d batteries
(1) 280 amp Irragi Alternator 
(4) Pairs of PG components(so far 2 pairs in each front door/a pillar, more to come)
Alpine HU
80 ft2 of Second Skin Damplifier pro

Still needed:
(1) XS Power D975 for under the hood
More mids and highs
More sound deadening
Amp for mids and highs TBD


and its all going in a 95 suburban


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

We have all had a bunch of smaller systems(below 2k wrms) but never put together anything close to as big as this.

The box is 24ft3 and tuned to 38hz. We used 1"x1" dowels to brace it in all directions and caulked all the seams on the inside just to be safe. Then we painted the inside of the port. No pics of the construction but here's the test fit. 


















After this the top was double baffled and we cut the holes.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Next we tackled the door pods. None of us have much experience with fiberglass so it was a mess to say the least. Each front door holds 4 6" Phoenix gold mids. The tweeters will be in pods on the A pillars. Doors were sound deadened before the panels went on.



















x-over placement and carpet may not be final. Later on rear doors will get the same treatment and possibly a custom center console.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

To power everything we installed the High output alternator. Ran 4 runs of 2/0 for power and 4 more for ground and did "the big 3". With the box in we were out of room so we built a rack between the rear seats and the box to hold the amps and batteries. 


























The wires will be much neater when complete and the battery is not in all the way they normally sit flush.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

and here are the subs 










Today we started wiring and installing them. Voice coils in parallel and woofers in series for a final load of 2ohms(1ohm per amplifier). 

We used bolts and t-nuts for the woofer. It was a pain in the ass, would regular coarse drywall screws have been sufficient?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice, this thing is gunna twang hard!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

uffin: looks good.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

oh I gotta hear this thing when its doneuffin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Psycho631 said:


> oh I gotta hear this thing when its doneuffin:


 Tested it out today was really easy on it but still it was fucking nuts:wow:. Hes bringing it to avenue sound competition should be all done by then  Hows your btl doin?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

87gbody said:


> Tested it out today was really easy on it but still it was fucking nuts:wow:. Hes bringing it to avenue sound competition should be all done by then  Hows your btl doin?


I still need mids and highs and a head unit. I think im gonna just do a quick detail and take it over there next weekend, even without the interior in it


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

NY puttin it down. Good luck at the show win big!


----------



## mlstrass (Mar 16, 2011)

box that big should have been double walled all around and possibly triple baffled and then dowel rod bracing. HDC's can hit hard and cause some serious box flex. 

Should be a killer daily set up :thumbsup:

When he gets used to it go to alum recones and 4 3500.1's


----------



## mlstrass (Mar 16, 2011)

Normal drywall screws won't work as the holes in the basket are too big. I use SPAX heavy duty self drilling screws from Home Depot...


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Psycho631 said:


> I still need mids and highs and a head unit. I think im gonna just do a quick detail and take it over there next weekend, even without the interior in it


 
yeah i know how you feel I got a whole system for my impala which isn't gonna be done for another year...




mlstrass said:


> box that big should have been double walled all around and possibly triple baffled and then dowel rod bracing. HDC's can hit hard and cause some serious box flex.
> 
> Should be a killer daily set up :thumbsup:
> 
> When he gets used to it go to alum recones and 4 3500.1's



TRIPLE baffled sounds kinda crazy considering it should be like 30x stronger according to the math....but so far the bracing seems to be holding up good even tho they haven't been played at full tilt yet. Hes got the alums already idk why, personally I would have went copper for this application.




mlstrass said:


> Normal drywall screws won't work as the holes in the basket are too big. I use SPAX heavy duty self drilling screws from Home Depot...



thanks I'll try those out...t nuts are a pain in the ass with mdf


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

this has to sound fucking insane :thumbsup:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

He didn't buy a 4 channel yet so I put my *like new* Memphis in. Worked for 2 or 3 minutes till it went into protect and started smoking.  It was running at 2 ohms, but its 2 ohm stable and we weren't hard on it. I measured all of the speaker leads and all measured 5ohm(they are 4 ohm comps) except one which read 1.3 ohm...but the woofer read the right amount so I narrowed it down to the crossover.:angry: I though I had it figured out but we ended up borrowing a 4 channel xplode which in the middle of the day started going into protect at high volumes. Is there something we could be overlooking or are the 2 problems unrelated(it is a pos sony)

The good news is we went to a bass competition at a local shop and he was the loudest truck there as far as bass. ("The beast" from deep hitters mag was there with (8) 21" Incriminators)...going back tomorrow to get it metered.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

87gbody said:


> He didn't buy a 4 channel yet so I put my *like new* Memphis in. Worked for 2 or 3 minutes till it went into protect and started smoking.  It was running at 2 ohms, but its 2 ohm stable and we weren't hard on it. I measured all of the speaker leads and all measured 5ohm(they are 4 ohm comps) except one which read 1.3 ohm...but the woofer read the right amount so I narrowed it down to the crossover.:angry: I though I had it figured out but we ended up borrowing a 4 channel xplode which in the middle of the day started going into protect at high volumes. Is there something we could be overlooking or are the 2 problems unrelated(it is a pos sony)
> 
> The good news is we went to a bass competition at a local shop and he was the loudest truck there as far as bass. ("The beast" from deep hitters mag was there with (8) 21" Incriminators)...going back tomorrow to get it metered.


 http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_102994049765929


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_102994049765929


 :0 do I gotta wait to be approved for that group? Were you at avenue sound today?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

It rained all day, they still had the show:angry:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Psycho631 said:


> It rained all day, they still had the show:angry:


 :yes:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

87gbody said:


> :0 do I gotta wait to be approved for that group? Were you at avenue sound today?


 YEAH I HAVE TO INVITE YOU IN. WHAT IS YOUR FACE BOOK? IM JOHN BLACK


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

He had it metered today but only did 147.6 on music(white girl) sealed up with the term-lab. We weren't completely prepared.... Set the gain by ear because we didn't have an o-scope and didn't bring a test tone cd.:banghead: I was really hoping it would break 150, but I think with some tweaking and a test tone it will.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

as far as the highs and mids run them active wothout those passive xovers


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

How many cubic ft is the enclosure,and what are the port dimensions?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

lamont said:


> as far as the highs and mids run them active wothout those passive xovers


 thats the plan, and hes ditching the 6.5s for some neopros and a pair of HLCDs:biggrin:. any suggestions for a sound processor? The miniDSP looks pretty cool.





Jeff Rohrer said:


> How many cubic ft is the enclosure,and what are the port dimensions?


 approx. 23ft3 net , and the port is 7.9"x46.5"x20" right from AQ.. Might be building a new one with removable aeroports.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

ok, thats got you tuned to about 35hz, gunna be hard to get high numbers without mass amounts of current/watts. If you guys make a removable, make one of them 80hz (highest you can go for comps) you'll see a huge rise in db. Just my 2cents


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> ok, thats got you tuned to about 35hz, gunna be hard to get high numbers without mass amounts of current/watts. If you guys make a removable, make one of them 80hz (highest you can go for comps) you'll see a huge rise in db. Just my 2cents


 AQ said it was 38hz....maybe because the woofer displacement. 80hz :0 gonna have to try that. Wish I owned a termlab


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

87gbody said:


> AQ said it was 38hz....maybe because the woofer displacement. 80hz :0 gonna have to try that. Wish I owned a termlab


I may be visiting NY soon to buy back an amp I sold to guy two years ago, I can bring my termlab!


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> I may be visiting NY soon to buy back an amp I sold to guy two years ago, I can bring my termlab!


 :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

any new pix or video?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


> any new pix or video?


 




found this on youtube, will upload some better pics/vids soon.:biggrin: everything is currently out for more sound deadening, and better box bracing. Removed the wooden braces and put in 6 threaded rods(2 in each direction). Next will be some 45s in all the corners...probably going to glass them in, along with all seems on the inside. good idea ? :dunno:

Anyone have an idea on how to brace the roof?


----------

